# weird automatic transmission shifting



## Tourbo24 (May 12, 2010)

So the automatic transmission on my 1999 a6 2.8q is shifting weird. It does everything fine from 1st to 2nd and from 2nd to 3rd, but once in 3rd it will most of the time go to around 3k RMP before it shifts into 4th (same thing happens with 4th to 5th). Even when I let of the gas it takes it a while to realize that it has to shift up. On my old a4 b5 2.8q automatic the transmission would shift at around 2k RPM unless I was pushing it... Also, when in tiptronic mode going from 1st to 2nd it will shift by it self at 2k RPM even when I don't push the shifter to upshift. All other gears in tiptronic don't do that, they work just fine. I was thinking that I might need to have the oil changed, but just wanted to ask and makes sure that it is not the transmission going bad? It shifts nice and smooth its just that from 3rd gear up it shifts at really high rpm for some reason (this happens most of the time). Let me know what you guys think is the reason for this.
I do have a check engine light because of an oxygen sensor and a coolant temperature sensor. I read somewhere that a bad coolant temperature sensor has caused weird shifting on an a4 b5. Ill get the sensor replaced asap.


----------

